# Uno degli intoccabili



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2011)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/politica/articolo-25597.htm
una volta tanto messo un po' in discussione...perché proprio nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Illuso (13 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/politica/articolo-25597.htm
> una volta tanto messo un po' in discussione...perché proprio nessuno è perfetto.


Si sa nessuno è perfetto...anzi...però...è strano che a pochi giorni dal voto,
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/MoVimento_5_Stelle

prima:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ6yuPHoCpE

poi un giornale "chissa di chi ?" decida di attaccare il comico genovese...
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...ia_0fbdac6e-6477-11e0-a775-19c5c2b0b4ec.shtml

Iniziano ad aver paura che qualcosa stia cambiando?


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si sa nessuno è perfetto...anzi...però...è strano che a pochi giorni dal voto,
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/MoVimento_5_Stelle
> 
> prima: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ6yuPHoCpE
> ...


 in effetti credo che non sia casuale ...per quanto riguarda ferrara: lui ha sempre odiato grillo, si sa


----------



## Buscopann (14 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti credo che non sia casuale ...per quanto riguarda ferrara: lui ha sempre odiato grillo, si sa


Di Grillo si può dire quello che si vuole. Però è uno dei pochi che con le sue contraddizioni ha cercato di fare qualcosa di utile per questo paese: risvegliare le nostre coscienze.

Buscopann


----------



## Illuso (14 Maggio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Di Grillo si può dire quello che si vuole. Però è uno dei pochi che con le sue contraddizioni ha cercato di fare qualcosa di utile per questo paese: risvegliare le nostre coscienze.
> 
> Buscopann


Non so se sia politicamente corretto, (vedrà Admin) ma...

Per chi volesse provare a cambiare, e domani andrà a votare, 

Movimento 5 stelle 

non ci sono più alibi, e poi non continuate... a lamentarvi:up:

Ciao  e  Grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Maggio 2011)

politicamente? in questo spirito di ubriacchezza morale? :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Non so se sia politicamente corretto, (vedrà Admin) ma...
> 
> Per chi volesse provare a cambiare, e domani andrà a votare,
> 
> ...


Purtroppo per voi durerete un cazzo, molto meno della lega anch'essa in via d'estinzione...

state approfittando dello stesso vuoto che sfruttarono loro nel '94


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Purtroppo per voi durerete un cazzo, molto meno della lega anch'essa in via d'estinzione...
> 
> state approfittando dello stesso vuoto che sfruttarono loro nel '94


Mah come sei ortodosso Stermi, io non credo che non dureranno un cazzo, intanto è tornata la passione di far politica fra i giovani e non è cosa da poco. 

ps però non fatemi scherzi al ballottaggio eh


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mah come sei ortodosso Stermi, io non credo che non dureranno un cazzo, intanto è tornata la passione di far politica fra i giovani e non è cosa da poco.
> 
> ps però non fatemi scherzi al ballottaggio eh


Ma non e' politica...i grillini sono solo populismo, come la Lega agli esordi che poi s'e' trasformata nel magna magna...

non hanno storia alle spalle e memorie e tradizioni da far sopravvivere nei secoli...

a proposito...

ONORE E GLORIA SEMPRE PER I PARTIGIANI!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non e' politica...*i grillini sono solo populismo*, come la Lega agli esordi che poi s'e' trasformata nel magna magna...
> 
> non hanno storia alle spalle e memorie e tradizioni da far sopravvivere nei secoli...
> 
> ...


eh sì 
e aggiungo purtroppo


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eh sì
> e aggiungo purtroppo


Non ti affezionare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non ti affezionare...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


a chi?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a chi?


ai Grillini...

so' cagionevoli de salute...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ai Grillini...
> 
> so' cagionevoli de salute...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non hai capito il senso del mio "purtroppo"

purtroppo è solo populismo
e questo populismo attrae giovani che tuttavia sono destinati o a restar poi delusi o ad estremizzarsi
e purtroppo in mezzo ad alcune cose giuste propalano tante cazzate
e purtroppo pescano nel bacino che altrimenti darebbe in prevalenza il suo voto al centrosinistra, amplificando il fenomeno "tante opposizioni nessuna opposizione" che rappresenta un fattore di stabilità dell'attuale maggioranza


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non hai capito il senso del mio "purtroppo"
> 
> purtroppo è solo populismo
> e questo populismo attrae giovani che tuttavia sono destinati o a restar poi delusi o ad estremizzarsi
> ...


Na' volta...:mrgreen:

Ormai i destini sono segnati...

La lega deve smarcarsi oseno' affonda con il nano...

Fini&C dovranno votare a sinistra per affossare il nano ed avere visibilita' e dovevano farlo da anni...

A sinistra D'alema e' sotto osservazione e marcato stretto....da Vendola e da noi che gli abbiamo promesso di prenderlo a calci in culo nella pubblica piazza se combina altre cazzate.....infatti anche La Torre sta gia' eseguendo il compitino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Na' volta...:mrgreen:
> 
> Ormai i destini sono segnati...
> 
> ...


certe volte sembri un marziano, lo sai?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certe volte sembri un marziano, lo sai?
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Amoremio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perche' tu non credi che ormai anche confindustria gli stia dando il benservito?
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vado a prendere birra e popcorn
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Stai leggera, perche' quando si metteranno le mani sulle carte dell'Expo i botti si sentiranno fino al polo nord...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:









gnam

sai che quoti a pene di segugio marziano?

glu glu glu:bere: slurp


----------



## Sterminator (20 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> gnam
> 
> sai che quoti a pene di segugio marziano?
> 
> glu glu glu:bere: slurp


E' stato un virus che m'ha infettato o' compiuterrr....:mrgreen:

ormai nei siti di culo flaccido se pijano solo malattie...

ma poi sempe' a lamentarte stai?...armeno fai quarcheccosa, no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Illuso (21 Maggio 2011)

*Sterminator*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non e' politica...i grillini sono solo populismo, come la Lega agli esordi che poi s'e' trasformata nel magna magna...
> 
> non hanno storia alle spalle e memorie e tradizioni da far sopravvivere nei secoli...
> 
> ...


Meglio populista e aggiungerei anche qualunquista (e dove lo hai sentito sto tormentone ?) e cosa altro vuoi dopo lo schifo indecoroso che c'è stato fino adesso, si và dal 5% in su, tranne che a Napoli (e non c'ho voglia di parlare).
In rete puoi leggere i programmi (vatteli a leggere) mentre degli altri c'è solo Porta a Porta,  e abbuffate di chiacchere.
I Signori e le Signore del movimento 5 stelle sono persone per bene, spesso sono laureati, e in più anche incensurati! L' esempio della Lega c'entra una mazza, Bossi e Maroni sono due pregiudicati, Maroni è stato condannato per aver morso la caviglia di un poliziotto, e ora è il ministro degli Interni.(non parliamo di Caldarola)

Stavo a pensà ma ai ragazzini che hanno sprangato i carabinieri al posto di blocco, minimo minimo li devono fare sottosegretari.

Si può provare a scegliere tra partitocrazia e democrazia ?

Hai visto cosa sta succedendo in Spagna ?
C'è un movimento di cittadini che stà tentando di fare un pò di informazione, mettendo tutto in rete, sperando che con la trasparenza in futuro ci sia più di consapevolezza, che delle informazioni che arrivano dalla televisione.........ITAAAALIAAAAUNOOOOOOOO

Poi contento tu...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (21 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non e' politica...i* grillini sono solo populismo, come la Lega agli esordi che poi s'e' trasformata nel magna magna...*
> 
> *non hanno storia alle spalle e memorie e tradizioni da far sopravvivere nei secoli...*
> 
> ...


Quanto sono d'accordo... non occorre essere politologi di professione per accorgersene :idea:


----------



## MK (21 Maggio 2011)

Mah io non sono così ortodossa, l'importante è che la gente parli e discuta e si impegni in prima persona. Servono nuovi modi di fare politica.


----------



## aristocat (21 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mah io non sono così ortodossa,* l'importante è che la gente* parli e discuta e *si impegni in prima persona*. *Servono nuovi modi di fare politica*.


Anche questo è vero. E basterebbe poco. Dico sempre che il vero cambiamento parte dal basso, dal singolo individuo, e nel caso dell'Italia è assolutamente così. Se la sensibilità comune dei cittadini è marcia, c'è poco da fare a Montecitorio & Co.


----------



## Illuso (22 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero. E basterebbe poco. Dico sempre che il vero cambiamento parte dal basso, dal singolo individuo, e nel caso dell'Italia è assolutamente così. Se la sensibilità comune dei cittadini è marcia, c'è poco da fare a Montecitorio & Co.


Scusa ma nei due interventi ti contraddici, prima sei daccordo con Sterminator sul "non servono a niente", poi sei daccordo con MK sulla nuova idea di fare politica dal basso...
Il punto è Voi ci siete? sareste disposti a fare qualcosa, anche una piccola cosa ?
Perchè se si continua a fottersene, ed è questo il vero problema dell'italiota, tutti più furbi, tutti più intelligenti e si continua a delegare agli altri, perchè in fondo a me non frega un cazzo, io mi faccio i cazzi miei e fanculo a tutti, poi ci si ritrova con la spazzatura a tonnellate, un inceneritore, l'aria irrespirabile, l'acqua che ti costa più del vino, e quant'altro...fino a che lo fanno lontano da casa tua, non te ne frega un cazzo, perchè quando ti accorgi che stoccheranno le scorie, o faranno una bella colata di tonnellate di cemento o apriranno una bella discarica, o quant'altro, proprio dove vivi, vedrai che scenderai in piazza indignata (vedi Terzigno o altro) e però.........sarà tardi. 
A me sembra una bella idea, portata avanti da un comico, che dice delle sacrosante verità inelluttabili...
poi Fate Vobis...


----------



## aristocat (22 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Scusa ma nei due interventi ti contraddici, prima sei daccordo con Sterminator sul "non servono a niente", poi sei daccordo con MK sulla nuova idea di fare politica dal basso...
> 
> Il punto è Voi ci siete? sareste disposti a fare qualcosa, anche una piccola cosa ?
> Perchè se si continua a fottersene, ed è questo il vero problema dell'italiota, tutti più furbi, tutti più intelligenti e si continua a delegare agli altri, perchè in fondo a me non frega un cazzo, io mi faccio i cazzi miei e fanculo a tutti, poi ci si ritrova con la spazzatura a tonnellate, un inceneritore, l'aria irrespirabile, l'acqua che ti costa più del vino, e quant'altro...fino a che lo fanno lontano da casa tua, non te ne frega un cazzo, perchè quando ti accorgi che stoccheranno le scorie, o faranno una bella colata di tonnellate di cemento o apriranno una bella discarica, o quant'altro, proprio dove vivi, vedrai che scenderai in piazza indignata (vedi Terzigno o altro) e però.........sarà tardi.
> ...


Forse non è chiaro sufficientemente, ma fare politica dal basso per me è qualcosa di molto più profondo e fattivo che andare in piazza ad ascoltare un comico che secondo me non fa tutti questi comizi per altruismo, o amore per il prossimo. Abbiamo bisogno di un Grillo o di un Ricca per sapere che esiste un Vaso di Pandora grande così in Italia? Non credo.
Prima ancora di aspettare che scoppi il bubbone e che si sia tutti costretti a protestare in piazza indignati, come dici tu, dovremmo tutti farci un mea culpa grande come una casa. MK dice che servono "nuovi modi di fare politica", ma prima ancora direi che serve un "nuovo modo di essere cittadini". A cosa serve applaudire un discorso (ipocrita, stucchevole & retorico imho) del Movimento 5 stelle se poi sul posto di lavoro siamo "assenti" in tutti i sensi? Se stiamo zitti quando vediamo gente incompetente negli uffici pubblici, negli ospedali, nelle scuole...? A cosa serve una legge "antiassenteismo" di Brunetta quando il bubbone è generalizzato? Che attuazione si può dare a una legge che in teoria dovrebbe sanzionare pesantemente il grosso della cittadinanza?
Alla fine il "numero" conta eccome.
Oggi, chi ci rappresenta e ritengo anche questi "movimenti emergenti", non sono altro che lo specchio di noi stessi. Tutto si può dire dell'attuale politica interna, tranne che non sia "a misura d'uomo". O meglio, tagliata su misura per l'italiano d'oggi :sonar:.  
Quando i cittadini con la loro mentalità cambieranno, quando il livello di civismo sarà differente, allora anche la classe politica dovrà cambiare pelle. 
Nel frattempo, illudersi che un Grillo smaliziato, attempato e urlatore possa cambiare le cose è un po' partire col piede sbagliato :condom:. Anche perchè, come dice bene Stermy, i suoi one-man-show non sono tanto diversi dalla solfa di un Bossi, Berlusconi e aggiungo Di Pietro (tutte persone che basano il loro consenso non tanto su un programma e un'ideologia chiara, ma sul loro "personaggio")
Ripeto, un mea culpa generale non farebbe male


----------



## MK (22 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quando i cittadini con la loro mentalità cambieranno, quando il livello di civismo sarà differente, allora anche la classe politica dovrà cambiare pelle.


Esattamente. Servono concretezza e dare buon esempio.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Meglio populista e aggiungerei anche qualunquista (e dove lo hai sentito sto tormentone ?) e cosa altro vuoi dopo lo schifo indecoroso che c'è stato fino adesso, si và dal 5% in su, tranne che a Napoli (e non c'ho voglia di parlare).
> In rete puoi leggere i programmi (vatteli a leggere) mentre degli altri c'è solo Porta a Porta,  e abbuffate di chiacchere.
> I Signori e le Signore del movimento 5 stelle sono persone per bene, spesso sono laureati, e in più anche incensurati! L' esempio della Lega c'entra una mazza, Bossi e Maroni sono due pregiudicati, Maroni è stato condannato per aver morso la caviglia di un poliziotto, e ora è il ministro degli Interni.(non parliamo di Caldarola)
> 
> ...


Illuso non fare l'illuso....:mrgreen:.. i programmi che si sbandierano in campagna elettorale so' boni solo pe' pulirsi il culo....quando ti cali nella gestione reale ti rendi conto di cosa vuol dire governare e ci sbatti le corna...

voi del 5 stelle siete solo voti di protesta, come ripeto quelli che prese la lega e quelli di Di Pietro ed infatti sono entrambi in ribasso e di parecchio perche' non c'e' niente da fare, specialmente a sinistra si tende a preservare la propria storia che include anche l'opera egregia dei partigiani...approfitto per irritare il colon di mister ics...:mrgreen:...

ONORE E GLORIA ETERNA AI PARTIGIANI!!!...:mrgreen:

infatti specie in Piemonte grazie a voi deliberatamente avete fatto vincere Cota per contrasto alla Bresso, mentre in altre realta', politiche alla Bresso le appoggiate...per non parlare che siete talmente tanto incoerenti che in certi posti vi siete alleati col PDL...

bravi, bravi, bravi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Favia e' stato sputtanato perche' a dispetto dell'annuncio che non avrebbero preso i rimborsi elettorali, e' saltata fuori una lettera con cui si faceva espressa richiesta alla camera dei deputati, salvo poi dire che avrebbero rinunciato una volta scoperti...

complimenti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

quindi i partiti ci vogliono ma moralizzati all'interno e scusami se ti ricordo che un tale era da secoli per la moralizzazione della politica...Berlinguer...

io e parecchi anche la sua tradizione e storia non siamo disposti a scaricarla nel cesso percio' continua pure te a vivere senza ideali limitandoli alla squadra del cuore...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Illuso (23 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Illuso non fare l'illuso....:mrgreen:.. i programmi che si sbandierano in campagna elettorale so' boni solo pe' pulirsi il culo....quando ti cali nella gestione reale ti rendi conto di cosa vuol dire governare e ci sbatti le corna...
> 
> voi del 5 stelle siete solo voti di protesta, come ripeto quelli che prese la lega e quelli di Di Pietro ed infatti sono entrambi in ribasso e di parecchio perche' non c'e' niente da fare, specialmente a sinistra si tende a preservare la propria storia che include anche l'opera egregia dei partigiani...approfitto...
> 
> ...


Va bhe ! forse ci avete ragione Voi, forse è un'altra illusione, e forse verrò tradito, ma ... secondo me un'opposizione degna di questo nome avrebbe *dovuto*, non permettere al nano di arcore, di fare quello che ha fatto, e quando penso che avevo dato il mio voto a Prodi & C. perchè in campagna elettorale avevano giurato e spergiurato di: cambiare la legge elettorale (porcellum) e fare una legge sul conflitto di interessi, e invece se ne sono fottuti alla stragrande, li ritengo responsabili e complici.
Quindi, ergo tra la Bresso e Cota non c'è nessuna differenza. Quale alleanza? ci sono due alla regione del movimento che stanno lavorando a € 2500 al mese (dico lavorando!!!) puoi vederli all'opera su internet,..fatti non pugnette.
Poi mi sono rottto le pallle di turarmi il naso e votare il meno peggio, (che poi dopo diventa anche peggio) preferisco il mio vicino di casa che trovo sia una PERSONA PER BENE.
Per il resto... staremo a vedere, lo schifo che farà Fassino, i Torinesi sono i cittadini più indebitati d' Europa.
Di quali ideali parli ? quelli del P.D.menoelle ?quelli di baffettino d'alema ?
e non rivoltare il coltello nella piaga che oltre tutto lo schifo che mi stà saltando addosso, pure la squadra del cuore è una merda.
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Maggio 2011)

Illuso ha detto:


> Va bhe ! forse ci avete ragione Voi, forse è un'altra illusione, e forse verrò tradito, ma ... secondo me un'opposizione degna di questo nome avrebbe *dovuto*, non permettere al nano di arcore, di fare quello che ha fatto, e quando penso che avevo dato il mio voto a Prodi & C. perchè in campagna elettorale avevano giurato e spergiurato di: cambiare la legge elettorale (porcellum) e fare una legge sul conflitto di interessi, e invece se ne sono fottuti alla stragrande, li ritengo responsabili e complici.
> Quindi, ergo tra la Bresso e Cota non c'è nessuna differenza. Quale alleanza? ci sono due alla regione del movimento che stanno lavorando a € 2500 al mese (dico lavorando!!!) puoi vederli all'opera su internet,..fatti non pugnette.
> Poi mi sono rottto le pallle di turarmi il naso e votare il meno peggio, (che poi dopo diventa anche peggio) preferisco il mio vicino di casa che trovo sia una PERSONA PER BENE.
> Per il resto... staremo a vedere, lo schifo che farà Fassino, i Torinesi sono i cittadini più indebitati d' Europa.
> ...


Come no, per noi di rifondazione e' un vero punto di riferimento...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ascolta ti do' una notizia, quello che sbandierano sugli stipendi ridotti, non e' che il resto va in beneficenza o restituito pro quota ai cittadini ma va al movimento per gestire cause, iniziative etcetc ne' piu' ne' meno come hanno sempre fatto da 60anni PCI,PDS,DS etcet ove la meta' dello stipendio la danno al partito...persino la lega lo fa....niente di nuovo sotto il sole...

comunque la politica ha bisogno di professionisti e non di dilettanti perche' i miei soldi li devono gestire professionisti e se cerchi hobbies c'e' la pesca, il ricamo etcetc...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

la storia del massimo due legislature e poi a casa e' una stronzata perche' chi fa bene deve poter continuare anche perche' se ti dedichi anima e corpo alla politica sei costretto a rinunciare alla tua attivita' se professionista o assimilato e stare 5 o 10 anni fuori dal tuo circuito ti condanna a rimanere fuori per sempre...come largo ai giovani...

largo al merito piuttosto...

la trasparenza e l'onesta' manco li nomino perche' li considero di default pero' sono abbastanza disilluso e ritengo umano che chi maneggi la farina s'infarini ,quindi e' da ridimensionare il livello di corruzione attuale per riportarlo a quello fisiologico puntando a uomini capaci che gia' ci sono negli apparati di partito, che ripeto, per me devono continuare ad esserci perche' ne condivido gli ideali e la loro storia...

infatti il candidato Pd a Milano (Boeri) e' stato trombato alle primarie ed in caso di vittoria fara' solo il vicesindaco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Illuso (24 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come no, per noi di rifondazione e' un vero punto di riferimento...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ok ci stà...
comunque anche a me un pò me bbruscia, e non è che sono così de primo pelo da giocarme la casa per l'ideali che magari verranno per l'ennesima volta disattesi ... ma almeno un pò de speranza !? 
e nu me dì che:  chi vive sperando, muore ca........
staremo a vedé chi e come ce lo piazzerà, a stò punto abbasta che ce l'abbia un pò più piccolo che la svangamo...


 :mrgreen:      :mrgreen:      :mrgreen:


----------

